# N'hésitez pas



## silvia fernanda

Hola,

¿Podrían ayudarme con esta oración?

Nous pouvons vous commander tout autre livre chrétien qui ne figure pas dans notre librairie, n'hésitez pas à nous en faire la demande.

Mi intento:

Podemos encargar cualquier  otro libro cristiano que no figure en nuestra librería. No dude en hacer su pedido.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Namarne

silvia fernanda said:


> *Nous pouvons vous commander tout autre livre chrétien qui ne figure pas dans notre librairie, n'hésitez pas à nous en faire la demande.*
> Podemos encargar cualquier  otro libro cristiano que no figure en nuestra librería. No dude en hacer su pedido.


Hola. 
Para mí está perfecto. 
Por decir algo: quizá al poner un punto en lugar de una coma, y al omitir además el complemento indirecto (_-nos_, o _a nosotros_), puede perderse un poco la relación entre ambas cláusulas y parecer que son independientes, pero creo que finalmente se entiende que el pedido es de esos otros libros que no figuran en la librería.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola Namarme,
Merci beaucoup.
Saludos,
Silvia


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Otra opción es cambiar la frase completamente:

No dude en encargarnos cualquier libro sobre cristianismo que no esté en nuestra librería.

Igual es demasiado libre. En cualquier caso, tu traducción me gusta Silvia.

Saludos


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola Ro,
Muchas gracias. Me gusta tu traducción.
No sabía que tambien sabías francés.
Saludos,
Silvia


----------



## romarsan

De nada Silvia.

En francés ando más justita que en inglés.

Saludos


----------



## silvia fernanda

Yo tambien.
Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

*



Nous pouvons vous commander tout autre livre chrétien qui ne figure pas dans notre librairie, n'hésitez pas à nous en faire la demande

Click to expand...

*Otra opción:
Podemos encargar los libros cristianos que no tengamos en la libreria. ¡No duden en hacer su solicitud!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias Tina.
Saludos


----------



## balibamba

Hola todos!

Comment traduiriez vous la phrase
"n'hésitez pas à venir"
gracias!


----------



## YaniraTfe

balibamba said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> Comment traduiriez vous la phrase
> "n'hésitez pas à venir"
> gracias!


 
Hola! 

"No dude en venir"

Un saludo


----------



## balibamba

gracias!

J'ai du mal avec l'impératif!
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Balibamba:

As-tu remarqué que dans notre dictionnaire nous avions un conjugueur ?

*dudar:
*

definición |     sinónimos |conjugar 
en contexto |     imágenes
En Inglés |     En Portugués

Ça peut t'aider pour d'autres verbes. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

balibamba said:


> J'ai du mal avec l'impératif!


 
Méfie-toi ici de l'impératif! 

Si tu t'adresses à plusieurs personnes que tu tutoies (vosotros), tu devras dire: *no dudéis en venir*.


----------



## Pohana

Víctor Pérez said:


> Méfie-toi ici de l'impératif!
> 
> Si tu t'adresses à plusieurs personnes que tu tutoies (vosotros), tu devras dire: *no dudéis en venir*.



Bonjour:

   No dudéis en venir, o _no duden en venir _si les tuteas o no (al menos en Venezuela es inusual utilizar la conjugación clásica para la 2 persona del plural)

  Bizzz

  Pohana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pohana said:


> No dudéis en venir, o _no duden en venir _si les tuteas o no (al menos en Venezuela es inusual utilizar la conjugación clásica para la 2 persona del plural)


 
Por supuesto. Yo me refería a cómo se dice en España, claro.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Alguien podría decirme por favor cómo traducir este "n´hesitez pas" por fiii ?

El contexto es:  Vous avez des besoins en recrutement urgent ou dans un futur proche ? *N'hésitez pas* à nous faire parvenir le formulaire ci-dessous.

Es que me suena un poco ambiguo traducirlo como No dude en. ¿Podría alguien darme una traducción más acertada?


----------



## All cats are grey

Hola,

Yo suelo traducirlo como "no duden" (en contactarme, etc...).


----------



## normaelena

JaimeMerodio said:


> Alguien podría decirme por favor cómo traducir este "n´hesitez pas" por fiii ?
> 
> El contexto es: Vous avez des besoins en recrutement urgent ou dans un futur proche ? *N'hésitez pas* à nous faire parvenir le formulaire ci-dessous.
> 
> Es que me suena un poco ambiguo traducirlo como No dude en. ¿Podría alguien darme una traducción más acertada?


 
No vacilen en . . .

No vacile


----------



## All cats are grey

Vacilar tiene en mi opinión una connotación de fragilidad que no me gusta mucho...

Pero del punto de vista gramatical, me parece correcto.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

D´accord! Mil graciasss


----------

